# DO DOOO DO  DOOO..Hollow Earth inhabited by aliens theory..what do you think?



## Ozarkgal (Jul 8, 2013)

[h=1]THIS LADY THINKS THE CENTER OF THE EARTH IS HOLLOW AND FULL OF ALIEN HUMANOIDS...[/h]
http://www.vice.com/read/this-lady-thinks-the-centre-of-the-earth-is-hollow-and-full-of-alien-humanoids


Do you have any thoughts about aliens inhabiting the earth?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2013)

I personally think someone is doing some really bad drugs, but anywho ... have an hour?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 8, 2013)

Boo's Mom.





> .I personally think someone is doing some really bad drugs, but anywho ... have an hour?



That's a pretty good explaination, but then they used to think the earth was flat.  I listened to part of the program, where many hollow earth theories from other cultures around the world were discussed.  The guest who has written a book on the hollow earth theories admitted that he believed the center of the earth was a ball of rron.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 8, 2013)

I have read the book abut the Hollow Earth, but not that it is inhabited by aliens, or even by anyone at all.
I remember my mom telling me that when Admiral Byrd was on his expedition, that they played the information that he relayed back, on the radio every day. As he got closer to the pole, he started describing warm water and greenery in the water, and even warmer temperatures. She said that when he started reporting that information, the broadcast was cut off, and they did not play it again after that.

Now, I have to admit, that after being taught all my school years, that the earth was solid, except for a molten core, it is hard for me to imagine how it could be hollow inside. Even harder to imagine how there could be light in there, and people, or even aliens, living there. There are also people that claim that the moon is hollow, and that it is actually an artificial satellite, and that there are inhabitants inside the moon as well.
So far, I have nothing even close to definite proof of either of these theories, but I do think that it is pretty interesting.
It  is too late tonite , but I am going to watch the video tomorrow .


----------



## That Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry whacked out space cadet.  It's been done...







Personally, I'm more concerned about the aliens polluting our very own congress up here on the surface.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 9, 2013)

Coming from a family of coal miners, and hearing how damned hot it gets down there at relatively shallow depths I don't buy the hollow, livable environment theory down there.  
I do though sometimes wonder if there aren't aliens among us, especially around election times.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 10, 2013)

It there are inhabitants of the hollow earth they wouldn't be aliens.They would be Earthlings

Aliens come from other planets and Mexico.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 31, 2013)

I was just reading today that Art Bell is supposed to be coming back. He will not be doing Coast to Coast, but a new radio program  called Dark  Matter. I guess he is supposed to start this fall, and it will be on the satellite radio, so you have to pay for a subscription to listen to him at nite.
I used to really enjoy a lot of the programs that Art Bell had on C2C, but he left several times, and after the last time, George Noorey has done a pretty good job of running the program, at least as far as I am concerned.
Here  is the link to more information about the new Art Bell radio program.

http://siriusbuzz.com/art-bell-returns-to-airwaves-via-siriusxm.php


----------



## GDAD (Jul 31, 2013)

I found where they live underground!

http://www.outback-australia-travel-secrets.com/coober-pedy-underground-homes.html

http://www.virtualtourist.com/hotel..._Coober_Pedy_Experience-BR-1.html#otab=photos

Run curser over each photo to enlarge.:coolpics:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2013)

I've stayed in the underground rooms of the Coober Pedy hotel.
Absolutely pitch black when the lights are off, but very cosy.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 31, 2013)

Pretty damned quiet too.

We went through one of those homes, it was whitewashed inside and looked a bit like a stuccoed Spanish villa.  It had mock windows with lights behind the curtains as though it was daylight. .... and it had a swimming pool.  You had to climb really steep steps up through a hole in the roof and came out in a big corro iron shed with a pool in it.  There was no other access to it just narrow slits near the top to let some light in.  To keep the locals out I guess.  But could you imagine the heat in there?  I reckon it would about boil in summer.


----------



## nojmit (Jul 31, 2013)

They are not aliens, they are Silurians. Have you not learned anything from Dr. Who?:yeah:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2013)

I thought the hollow earth was where all the ets parked their vehicles. They have been seen diving into the ocean....don't ya know !!!


----------



## muckferret (Jul 31, 2013)

Beam me up Scotty there's strange folks down here, woo hoo.


----------

